# Small lean-to greenhouse



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 23, 2011)

I've always grown in the back yard here up against the house, it's a 5x16 ft strip, the last couple of years i've had bud rot from Sept. Dew and decided to enclose the area, i'm plan to use the white fiberglass wavy stuff on the front,with the clear poly stuff on top,I read at lowe's it was 5 times stronger than the fiberglass, on the ends I'm gonna just put up  lattice panels for ventilation, the front will consist of two 8 ft. panels on hinges that lift up for access, I'll use sticks to prop them open like a car hood. i could also partly prop open for more ventilation if it gets really hot. Yesterday I poured my corner posts,It's a full 4 feet between the house and the posts, plenty of room for a row of Dutch Treat. when my kids were small I built a pond out back and pressed ferns into the cement work to make "fossils". I did the same thing on my posts here lol. It's for good luck, you can keep your 4 leaf clovers!! (I'd use one of them too, if I could find one)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 23, 2011)

Cool :aok: 

I had a lean-to greenhouse very similar to what you are planning in the early 80s (in fact, my home looked a lot like yours--the same color, the same siding, similar shutters, same roof pitch).  The greenhouse worked great.  We planted tomatoes in front and marijuana in back.  They grew so well that we had to bend them over and tie them down (LOL--didn't know then I was doing LST).  You are probably going to need some kind of fan.  It really can get hot in there with no active ventilation.  A fan will also help with humidity issues.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 23, 2011)

I like it!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 23, 2011)

:yay:


Happy Growing


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 23, 2011)

Ya Hemp goddess, your right on about the fan, I had one out there last year at night trying to fight off dew, its so heavy here in sept. your buds won't dry out.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 24, 2011)

The Mrs. just figured out I'm disregarding the window, when your inside the view will be the inside of the greenhouse, lol, we have 4 bedrooms and only sleep in one and grow in another,keep the venitian blinds down. It's so cool to be able to cut holes in the sheetrock for venting, nail 2x4s to the ceiling, just about anything I want.I had read some threads earlier about landlords, like a guy doesn't have enough on his mind, without having to hide and lie about stuff. Sheetrocks so cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2011)

If you staple window screen to the lattice it will block part of the moisture from the dew from getting to your plants.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Oz, dew is the scourge of the western wash. outdoor farmers. Sept' bud rot. I'm havin fun though, A dude brought me some plants last night, Blueberry!!! Man are they sick!!! Looks like they were origanally potted in miracle grow moisture control. I see were in the DIY thread so I'm gonna post some pics of them later in the sick and tired thread, I gotta go put the hot tub back together, i changed water today,we got a bird nesting in the mail box, I took a pic when i seen him,her fly off lol. I see the Mrs. dealt with the problem, My DIY Mailbox, we have a washington state backyard wildlife sanctuary.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 1, 2011)

Slowly coming along , I shielded the growing bed from my posts with old plastic soil bags, you don't want your cement leeching nasties into the root zone.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 1, 2011)

When I began I talked to Lowes and they said they'd cut the siding for me, I made the roof 5 feet so I could split a 10 ft. polycarbon siding, They didn't have 10 footers, bummed out. Special order they said!! I'll have to keep shopping, visqueen if I have to, its good for a season if its put down right. All i know i gotta make room in the small closet, these cannibus plants need to go outdoors today. I took the doors off and couldn't fit all the plants back in, them girls been growing


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 4, 2011)

Makeing the front  two 8 foot panels on hinges. It's comein along slowly but surely.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 6, 2011)

I'm having a tough time getting outside this morning, rainy, kinda cold, my old bones are acheing, at least i've got some good Mazar, hmm, can't get used to saying that but it is what I'm smokeing, I put a few girls inside the green-to last night, I just needed the room so bad in my veg room. It's not nearly finished but they have a roof over there heads. Man I haven't puffed a cig in 11 years on the 1st of May, still want one once in awhile, about once a month i get a real craving, puff a little Mazar instead!!  I can't wait for the dutch treat And C99 to finish off, the C99 is comeing on strong, really catching up to the DT in Bud size,the're a week behind on the 12x12 timetable.I just wanna smoke something different, some good CJ or anything lol. This is the first time I've actualy grown anything other than MazarxPurple erkle cross, in 3 years!! I'm hopeing to make my BLZ my next staple. The Mrs. made candy suckers last night,I'm calling them Rippers, potent little suckers. She used Cherry jello, man they are great!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2011)

Looking good!   Everything is looking good!


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Thanks Oz, dew is the scourge of the western wash. outdoor farmers. Sept' bud rot. I'm havin fun though, A dude brought me some plants last night, Blueberry!!! Man are they sick!!! Looks like they were origanally potted in miracle grow moisture control. I see were in the DIY thread so I'm gonna post some pics of them later in the sick and tired thread, I gotta go put the hot tub back together, i changed water today,we got a bird nesting in the mail box, I took a pic when i seen him,her fly off lol. I see the Mrs. dealt with the problem, My DIY Mailbox, we have a washington state backyard wildlife sanctuary.



I love your birdhouse/mailbox.. wonderful. Everything looks good.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 7, 2011)

Thanks RB, I guess the birds finally took off, no activity at all.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 7, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Looking good! Everything is looking good!


 Thanks HG, Thanks for the tip on the hermies, when I said 11 for 13 on the BLZ, well actually two I suspected of being hermie even though they showed female, I put them in there own little greenhouse outside,l so I guess its 9 outta 13 were females, I'll watch the 9 closely, so far I'm just loving them, I know i ticked them off when I repotted them at about two weeks triggered, oh well, They all cloned real easy too. I need to harvest!! We did a dispensary thing today, Super lemon Haze, train Wreck, chem dog, purple kush, OG blue, the Mrs liked OG. they gave us a Canna Cone for being first time patients. a rolled cone shaped gram of chem dog!! Even was shrink-wrapped lol, Having so much fun,


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 18, 2011)

started putting a few girls out in the green-to, its not finished yet but i need the room, My veg closet my size only really has room for a couple of plants if you've increased your pot size with there vegetive growth rate, it got to be a jungle, holy moly a friend just brought me 3 big clones and a nugget from the're Mom, he didn't know what strain but I recognized it instantly, heavy duty stinky chem-dog, how much luckier can i get, little forbid and a week in isolation, i relly like this smoke, and for me that is the essence of growin, grow what you like.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 4, 2011)

theos lolie pops look so good ,,,do you get high from them?,,,,, how do you get weed in them ? is it thc coated or something? i have to make thes things ,,,,your green house is the bom to skag cant wait to have much space like yourself,//peace [j]


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey jesuse I'll ask The Mrs. if she'll post the receipe in the cooking with cannibus forum. she uses canna oil or butter and Jello and boils it into hard candy, Man I don;t know its magic lol. 96 degrees in the green to outside this afternoon, its so hot, bang overnight, from dismal rain to hot sunshine,


----------



## jesuse (Jun 5, 2011)

that would be grate skag!! when you say oil =is this bho[honie oil]?? but id well give thes pops a bash they look so good ,,,iv made cookies,cackes,choc laced with weed but pops never wot a brill idea,, peace [j]


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 5, 2011)

No not the butane honey oil, its a regular product like butter laced with cannibis trimmings, pretty potent considering its done after the shakes pounded in a big keif box. That portagee I'm married to doesn't waste anything, she'll even can the squeal!!
   I went garage salein today Jesuse, I don't know if you guys do that, but people here sell there stuff in the front yard and garage and advertise it in the paper and with signs all over town. I bought enough insolated 6 inch flex pipe to channel all the heat from my enclosed hoods outside and then some, for a dollar!!!  Bought a double wheeled wheelbarrow for 4 dollars,  Its real popular here in America, this 2nd hand stuff. 
  Here's a pic of two BLZ girls, I put them in with a male plant in a little outside greenhouse to make seed, they had a few mites, I put them in the dark at 4 every afternoon, since the days got longer. they'll still make good seed for future runs., and trading.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 5, 2011)

"we have 4 bedrooms and only sleep in one and grow in another,"  If you keep showing me all these beautiful plants ur gonna have to clean one of the other 2 bedrooms out for me  Love this thread! Great job SKAG:woohoo:


----------



## jesuse (Jun 5, 2011)

skag i was at a carboot sale today simlar to yard sales,,,,,my mums cuz from newjersy and i went over when i was young lad for 3 weeks ,,,,while in the states i went to couple yard sales good bargins,,,, i was at a carbooty few weeks ago and saw 1000watt hps for £40 wich is good deal i didnt buy it as im quite para from the heat it gives off ,,,with cops in chopers...peace[j]


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 5, 2011)

Would a carboot be the trunk? lol never really realized how different our language and meanings are, There selling stuff out of the trunk of there car?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 5, 2011)

thomas 11111 said:
			
		

> "we have 4 bedrooms and only sleep in one and grow in another," If you keep showing me all these beautiful plants ur gonna have to clean one of the other 2 bedrooms out for me Love this thread! Great job SKAG:woohoo:


  Thanks Thomas, Hopefully everything works out here, I'm gonna make some desperate moves lol, Gonna bring a whole grow in from outside, I've got some fumigating and stuff to do, but I'm gonna believe in science and spray the girls for bugs and bring them in. I've promised myself not to bring in plants but they,ve just out grown everything I did some LST stuff yesterday, I'm gonna post it on Pua Surfs journal, just showing her some yield stuff. Heres a Pic of the Green to.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 5, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Would a carboot be the trunk? lol never really realized how different our language and meanings are, There selling stuff out of the trunk of there car?


   yeh lots of cars go to set spots and trade,,,, ther realy good i get all my bongs and smoking stuff,, straberie plants, and eny bargins ,,,i even go selling stuff some times its good fun and iv made good dosh when im skint[no cash] you meet alsort of folk at bootys iv met few felow tokers,,,some folks sell loot from ther boot[stolen stuff] cigs, booz anything and every thing

it in your boot and round about your car,,basiclay your cars your stoll....///peace[j]


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 5, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> theos lolie pops look so good ,,,do you get high from them?,,,,, how do you get weed in them ? is it thc coated or something? i have to make thes things ,,,,your green house is the bom to skag cant wait to have much space like yourself,//peace [j]


 
   Thanks for asking about the lollipot receipe, here it is.
3/4 C. Sugar
1/2 C, Light corn syrup
1/4 C. Canna Butter
1-3oz. box Jello any flavor
20 or so Lollipop sticks
    IMPORTANT: Prepare your lollipop forms befor starting the syrup.
  I use lollipop forms, I got from the hobby store. They come in different designs. Also they have a indent made for the sticks to sit in. It will take 4-5 forms for a batch. They cost $2.00 each, and are professional looking. You will be able to use them over and over again. Spray them will with a cooking spray. If you don't have these , don't sweat it. Use parchment paper. Spray well with cooking spray. Lay your paper out. It will take quite a lot. Next, arange your sitcks, leaving enough room to pour syrup over each stick.
  Over Med. heat desolve:Sugar, Butter, & Corn Syrup. Slowly bring to a boil, stiring frequently. Insert a candy thermometer into the syrup & continue cooking until the temperture reaches 300* Remove from the heat & stir in the Jello. Stir until completely desolved.
   IMPORTANT: Working Very Quickly & using a metal spoon. Iv'e found a gravy spoon works best. Pour the syrup over the sticks. Trying to cover the stick end with syrup. Cool a few minutes & and they are ready to eat. Wrap them in suran wrap.0r I use little bags & twist ties I also get from the craft store. Makes for a nice gift or hand out to your company. Store them in a air tight container. If the syrup begins to set up befor your done pouring it out. Just slowly reheat the syrup, melting it off your spoon at the same time.
  Mr. Skag and I went to a medical marijuana fair recently. I saw venders selling their suckers for $3.00 each. They had the same flower form I had used for my form. So keep this in mind if you are doing any events such as this. I hope you & your friends enjoy your Lollipots as much as we have
                                  Mrs. Skagit Magic


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 5, 2011)

I have total faith in your abilities.  You should too!  You obviously can accomplish anything you put your mind too.  Give em h#$l brother!


----------



## jesuse (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks mr,mrs skag
im defo gona give these a go soon...peace..meny thanks//[j]


----------

